# Buying a propety in dubai



## forum-expat (Jun 12, 2012)

*I have seen on the web that buying a property in Dubai makes the owner of that property a permanent residence in Dubai. I have seen many positive and negative answers. Is it possible?*


----------



## forum-expat (Jun 12, 2012)

*Can some one answer my question please.*


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

forum-expat said:


> *Can some one answer my question please.*


Last time I heard this was correct if the property has a value of at least 1,000,000AED but the property rules change in Dubai as frequent as the wind changes direction. Personally I wouldnt spend 1,000,000AED to get the visa.


----------



## forum-expat (Jun 12, 2012)

R_Smithy said:


> Last time I heard this was correct if the property has a value of at least 1,000,000AED but the property rules change in Dubai as frequent as the wind changes direction. Personally I wouldnt spend 1,000,000AED to get the visa.


*What is the easiest way to get Dubai permanent residency other than this*


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

forum-expat said:


> *What is the easiest way to get Dubai permanent residency other than this*


If you dont want to apply for a job in Dubai and get residency that way. You can set up a freezone company. Do a search on this forum and have a good read. Plenty of info.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

forum-expat said:


> *What is the easiest way to get Dubai permanent residency other than this*



Stop* shouting* !! Shouting and demanding answers is impolite. You should also try the words _please_ and _thank you_...


You cannot get permanent residency as a non GCC citizen.

Purchase of a property of over AED 1M will get you a six month renewable residency visa. Setting up a company will allow to get a two year residency visa.


----------



## forum-expat (Jun 12, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Stop* shouting* !! Shouting and demanding answers is impolite. You should also try the words _please_ and _thank you_...
> 
> 
> You cannot get permanent residency as a non GCC citizen.
> ...


*I just need to know during the six month period am I able to work in dubai or to do my own business?
*


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you only a six month visit visa not a work visa.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

forum-expat said:


> *I just need to know during the six month period am I able to work in dubai or to do my own business?
> *



Do I have to tell you again? Try learning some manners if you want to continue posting on this forum.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

forum-expat said:


> *I just need to know during the six month period am I able to work in dubai or to do my own business?
> *


Can you hear me NOW ?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

max.linkon.49 said:


> Living in Dubai is not wonderful and glamorous, as many would have you believe.


Jynx,

I found you a BFF...


----------

